# "A Look Back at the iPad Naysayers"



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

I thought this article was interesting. I have to admit I had my own doubts when the iPad was first announced. Now that I've owned one for the past 4 months I can't believe I'd gone so long without owning one! 

http://www.tuaw.com/2013/04/03/a-look-back-at-the-ipad-naysayers/


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I was curious how it would sell, but new I'd wanted something like that for years for reading PDFs of research articles, newspapers, magazines etc. instead of hassling with paper or trying to read on a laptop or desktop--that you just can't easily do lounging on the couch or in bed etc.

So I had high hopes for it and tablets in general, so I've very glad they've really exploded sales wise.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've wanted one since I first read about it.  And I got one on release day.  Still have it....I practically live on mine.  I don't go anywhere without it.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

My husband is much more attached to his iPad than I am to mine. I like it, but don't loooove it. Now my iPad Mini - that's another story. It was love at first sight. DH really likes his Mini as well. When he pulls out his iPad 3 though, he's reminded of how nice the retina screen is. 

We're actually kind of sharing the iPad 3 now, I mostly use it for magazines. My iPad 1 is mostly used by the grandkids.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've wanted one since I first read about it. And I got one on release day. Still have it....I practically live on mine. I don't go anywhere without it.
> 
> Betsy


I held off on the iPad 1 as I new I wanted cameras for Skype/FaceTime. My girlfriend at the time got one at launch (and then upgraded to an iPad2 at it's launch) so I did get to use the first model a lot from day one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> I held off on the iPad 1 as I new I wanted cameras for Skype/FaceTime. My girlfriend and the time got one at launch (and then upgraded to an iPad2 at it's launch) so I did get to use the first model a lot from day one.


I didn't care about that, especially the skyping part, so I've been good. But I know a lot of people do, so I'm glad they added it to later versions.

Betsy


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

A hold out here for the mini iPad 2 with hopefully retina display.  Love my iPad 1 & 4!


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

I love, love, love my iPad Mini!  I think it just about the most perfect thing ever!


----------



## Phillip (Oct 3, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've wanted one since I first read about it. *And I got one on release day. * Still have it....I practically live on mine. I don't go anywhere without it.
> 
> Betsy


I got one on release day, as well. I didn't preorder so my daughter and I stood in line at the Apple Store. We were about number 150 in line and we were definitely going to be waiting for a while to get inside the store. About thirty minutes before the doors opened, a kid came by and asked if I wanted to buy his spot in line. He said he was number 10 and asked for $20.

I took him up on the offer and followed him to the front of the line. I was a little uneasy as I didn't want to give up my spot if his was bogus. I was also a little worried if the people in that area of the line would even let me in. Ultimately, everything was cool and I got my iPad!!!


----------

